# Boat Parade



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

My office window gives me a lovely view of the interstate. The Gander Mountain in Fargo is right across the interstate from me. The boat parade is not yet in full force but I have seen three 4 wheel drives with boats in tow already this morning. Tommorrow will be crazy!! :huh: oke:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I was thinking about setting up a lemonade stand outside on interstate with some soft circus music in the background.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

870, think you'd make more money selling 2 cycle oil. :lol: Great weekend to coach soccer, take in a local football game and get some Fall chores done.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Saturday might be the last morning we see ducks for a while!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: Until the migration begins!!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I've seen them through GF as well...I'm right down DeMers from Cabella's.

This weekend I'll probably get back into some grouse hunting again.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

The flotilla is starting to make its way through GF.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Oh it has begun here in full force. Go sit at about Larimore on highway 2, that should be the best boat show in the country.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I'm heading southwest so I hope they all just keep treking to Devil's Lake and far away from where I'll be! :wink:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

My sources say that there are tons of ducks (and geese) in the northwestern corner of the state.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Can't wait to get back home tomorrow evening..........the guns, dog, ammo, and food will be ready to go!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I heard there are some better water conditions this year. Try a taco stand in Fargo for some serious business. :lol:

:beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Great pic goldy, is that your idea of an amphibeous vehicle? :thumb:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:toofunny: If that slough jumper is from Minn. GG better tag it and run like the dickens to the weigh in scale. That's a keeper. 8)


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:rollin:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I never want to move back to MN...

Float number one - A bunch of hunters and a new lab

Float number two - boat full of cattails

Float number three - 4 wheeler pulling a boat

Float number four - Use your imagination! Grr...

For all of you boat hunters... Yes, I do own a boat and love hunting out of it. But I am finding that field hunting is by far the best way to hunt puddle ducks. However, if your hunting diver ducks a boat might be needed. I own a boat for that and plan on getting it wet to harvest some bills. I love shooting those things.

Good hunting!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> I never want to move back to MN...


O.K............... don't. Try to have a little fun and all of a sudden your leg feels wet again. Sort of lame if you ask me.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

> harvest some bills. I love shooting those things.


Must be a Sota thing :lol: , cause I can never get enough shooting at them damn Butter Balls :jammin:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Just a little update, The Boat parade has reached fever pitch and there seems to be no end to the amount of boats that can be towed down this interstate in front of me!!! :eyeroll: :wink:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i was comming back from st. cloud last night and there were a bunch of boats heading your way. :eyeroll: some new birds should be moving down with the weather today.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I just saw two boats stacked on top of eachother w/ a canoe strapped on top. Magnum minnesota hunters.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I have a better one. A pickup pulling a trailer that has a jon boat on top, a four-wheeler at the front and a 8 wheel drive Argo with tracks behind it with a 5 hp Merc on the back of it. Some people just have too much money. :eyeroll:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

smalls thats a great avatar. :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

i agree, but you should get the one of him on the late show with half his mustache cut off, pure hilarity. HILARITY-damn is that a great word or what.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

i saw a trailer tonight that had 2 levels to it with 4 boats on it. I also had to laugh cause me and a couple other guys had shot a few mallards out of a medium sized slough wiht water levels of all of 4-6 inches and when we were leaving ( still a few ducks on the slough yet), some guy with a war eagle on the back end of his pickup was scoping it out. I almost lost it, if he tried to put a boat in that slough I would of payed good money to be there to see it. Mind you it looked like it was actually deep and whatnot but sh|t what the hell are you even towing something like that around.


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

Good luck to you guys!!!. When I first read the thread on a boat parade , I headed out to the shop to get Mardi Gras throws and lights . Can you make it upriver from New Orleans-think that's about 2,400-2,800 miles by water???? Hate to miss a PARTY.... :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah i think that would be a long trip on a boat. :beer:


----------



## DLoutdoors (Apr 22, 2004)

you people in Fargo and Grand Forks think you see alot of boats, canoes and trailers of decoys and what not...LOL..... I Live in Devils Lake. It is nothing short of a parade in this town opening weekend. We are totaly infested with NR, there everywhere. I love going to the cenex early in the morning and getting coffee, I've never seen so many NEW and shiny hunting clothes...LOL


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

DL,

I can't imagine where all those guys are hunting....imagine if you spread out the huntng a little up there and didn't get them all there at the same time....Here's a novel idea, zone the area around DL to spread out the pressure.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

there is a core group of guys who are set-up to hunt the big water & have been doing it for years...Due to the amount of G/o & fee hunting stuff around, I think alot of these guys are putting on some miles...


----------



## DLoutdoors (Apr 22, 2004)

Field Hunter, I dont know where they hunt and dont care, all i know is I live in Devils Lake and i dont even hunt within 30 miles of my town. Most hunt on the water from boats which all us local guys think is funny...and dangerous!!! Could you imagin being on DL in a little duck boat with your dog and shotgun....NO WAY!! I have an 18 foot Lund and the water gets rough for me even when fishing sometimes. There is WAY to much pressure, It is unbelievable, almost have to see it for yourself to believe it.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Then tell Tony Dean to stay the hell away! He is always talking about how great D.L. is and Mclean county is ! Drives me nutz!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It's not the boats that worry me as much as what might be on the boats(Eurasion millfoil). As far as hunting from a boat, they make decoys that float so if it is easier to get around using a boat or it is a nicer place to sit and use as a blind it should work. I do agree that you should not shoot a roost but what might be somebodies roost could be someone else's honey hole but beauty is in the eye of the beholder so it gets to be a fine line as to what is proper. North Dakota has been a great place to do some pothole hunting for years and so I cannot agree that this is not a legitimate way to enjoy the great outdoors. If you do not like people that sneak a pothole or put out decoys in a pothole then I think that you are a bit self righteous about your agenda. Get a young hunter out in a slough over a set of decoys with some great action and you will have a life long hunter. And that is what hunting is all about! Like a said, I am more worried about the Euarasion milfoil.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh ya, I almost forgot. Team Cabela's flew into the Bismarck airport on my flight friday and at the baggage claim they had their brand new Franchi O/U's, dogs, and huge Cabela's bags full of clothing. I'm sure they'll plaster our state all over the outdoors section again!


----------

